# WoW Performance



## czyk0ne (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo liebe Leute,

ich möchte hier evtl. nochmals ein Thread eröffnen bzgl. der Performance in WoW.
ich hoffe das ich dieses Thema dann hier für mich "endlich" zum Abschluss bringen kann.

Es geht im Allgemeinen um die Performance bei WoW insbesondere in Shattrath oder aber auch seit Patch 3.0.2 auch in Sturmwind.

Zur "RushHour" geht bei mir WoW in den Haupstädten ziemlich in die Knie.....

Mein System:

AMD Athlon X2 6000+
Asus M2N-E Board nForce 570 ULTRA MCP
nforce neuste version (weiss ich jetz nicht)
3GB RAM DDR 800
Saphire Radeon 4870 512 DDR5
Catalyst 8.10
Windows XP u. Windows Vista SP1

Unter Vista habe ich eine Latenz von 10ms - 50ms (AVG: 13ms)
Unter XP 58ms  - 90ms (AVG: 72ms)

In der WoW Welt habe ich in Azeroth zwischen 60 und 90FPS (seit Patch 3.0.2)
Auf der Scherbenwelt meist 34-64FPS

Und in den Hauptstädten 9-24FPS

Meine Systemeinstellungen in WoW
1680x1050, 4xMultisample, Vsync off
Alles auf Max Details ausser Schatten und Sichtweite.

Schatten steht auf 2 mehr als MIN
und Sichtweite auf Standard sprich Mitte...

Wie geht es Euch mit der Performance in der Stadt ?!
Was kann ich tun ?!

Stimmt was an meinem System nicht ?!

By The Way: Wer jetzt sagt Crysis läuft auf Athlon 6000+ 2GB Ram und ner 4870 auf HIGH 1680x1050 4xAA flüssig - den komme ich besuchen denn das will ich sehen :-P


----------



## 5m0k3 (22. Oktober 2008)

Kommt mir irgendwie auch mal wieder sehr bekannt vor...

Seit dem Patch auf 3.0.2 läuft bei mir WoW auch nicht mehr richtig. Diashows anstatt flüssigem Spielablauf sind an der Tagesordnung.

Habe das Game bis vor dem Patch auch auf der höcht möglichen Auflösung mit allen Details gespielt.. Ohne Probleme!

Seit dem Einspielen des Hotfix vor ein paar Tagen ist es auch wieder ein bisschen besser geworden...

Bin auch am Überlegen ob ich mein Vista 32 Bit gegen die 64 Bit Version austausche... Die Treiber gibt es mitlerweile alle nur konnte ich mir bis jetzt kein Herz fassen die Platte nur wegen WoW platt zu machen...

Zu meinem System:
Asus G2S Gaming Notebook
Intel Core 2 Duo 2,2 Ghz
2 GB RAM
GeForce 8600M
Windows Vista Home Premium 32 Bit

Vielleicht fällt ja jmd was ein... Konnte Crysis ja auch auf recht hohen Details und so zocken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (22. Oktober 2008)

Ich musste das gleiche bemerken wie ihr beide.
Seite 3.0.2 sank die FPS teilweise erheblich.
Wo ich vorher alles auf Max. stellen konnte muss ich schon überlegen ob ich 
die Einstellungen nicht reduzieren sollte.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. Oktober 2008)

Beim Threadersteller fällt mir auf, dass du die Sapphire Radeon HD4870 hast. Von der wurden schon mehrfach Probleme mit diversen Spielen berichtet...wie siehts denn in anderen Spielen aus?

Also an den PCs liegts bei allen Postern hier sicher nicht xD


----------



## Wagga (22. Oktober 2008)

Dann ist WoW schuld, ok.
Wenns der PC nicht ist *g*.

Hoffe das die das mit einem Patch beheben,  habe die Schatten runtergesetzt und 
das Wetter, das zog heftig.

Vor dem Patch noch geile FPS mind. 80 und mehr.


----------



## Asoriel (22. Oktober 2008)

kann ich mich nur anschließen, auch wenn es bei mir nicht so drastisch ist. Was mit auffällt: Die meisten (wie auch ich) haben eine ATI-Karte, besonders die HD4870, die allein in diesem Thread 3 von 4 Leuten haben (inkl. mir) haben FPS-Probleme. Ich spiel auf 1280:1024 und hab in Shatt bei allem Max. 30 FPS, davor war es gut und gern das doppelte bis dreifache. Doch selbst ohne die neuen Schatten komm ich bei weitem nicht an die alten Werte ran, selbst in Gebieten in denen nix los ist, bsp. Startgebiete, steigen die FPS nichtmehr über die 60. Und VSync ist deaktiviert.

Ich hoffe, dass es bald eine Lösung für das Problem gibt. Wenigstens ists im Raid nicht so.

edit: Ach ja: In anderen Spielen ist die Performance nach wie vor bombastisch.


----------



## prime0815 (22. Oktober 2008)

Habe auch so paar probleme mit der performance,
mein pc geht in die knie wenn ich die bodenobjektdetails aufs maximum stelle,
ansonsten läuft alles flüssig auf max details, vsync, 1440x900 8xmultisample ohne bodenobjekte bei 75 fps.
ka warum, habe überall die neusten treiber installed usw.
auch wenn ich mit den grafikeinstellungen runter gehe ruckelt es wenn ich bodenobjekte eingeblendet habe irgendwo in der pampa bei nagrand ohne jeglichen gegner auf dem bild zu haben. Frage mich warum diese kleinen pixelhaufen die leistung so derbe runter ziehen.
falls jmd das selbe prob hat oder ahnung hat woran das liegt...freue mich über jede antwort.


mein sys:
C2D E8200 2x 2,66
Nvidia 9800gtx
4GB Kingston DDR2 800
500Watt NT
WinVista ultimate 64 bit


----------



## grils (22. Oktober 2008)

habe das gleiche Problem vor 3.02 lief wow überall mit den Maximal einstellungen auf ca 120 Fps jetzt kann ich froh sein wenn ich im alterac ca 25 Fps habe da kann was net stimmen .

Mein System :
Nvidea 8800GT
3 Gb ram
Intel Quad @3Ghz
Vista 64 Bit Home edition
also laut der HAdware anvorderung von wotlk liegt mein rechner deutlich drüber weiß wer ob es nen patch geben wird der die performance wieder anpasst. Des weiteren lief es in Der wotlk beta auch deutlich besser


----------



## Todesschleicher (22. Oktober 2008)

Sind wir uns einig, dass es ein spielinternes Problem ist? 

Ja!

Okay, dann warten wir alle brav auf den nächsten Blödzerg-Patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic (22. Oktober 2008)

Grüße von Aegwynnn,

Bin neu bei Buffed und das hier ist mein erster Beitrag für eine bessere Gamewelt ;-) 
Ich hab ein etwas schlechteren PC als ihr trozdem buggt es bei mir meist nur in Shattrath.
Worauf ich hinaus will ist eigendlich nur was warscheinlich Allgemein bekannt is spielt lieber nicht am Patchday wie man so schön sagt. Ich teste die neuen Features aber auch zuu gerne gleich und es buggt und buggt und buggt.
Nach einer Woche ist denk ich aber auch alles  wieder beim alten wenn alles an seinem Platz ist und nichts mehr dazu kommt.

Mfg Aegwynn-GaE-Mistic aka michi  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## czyk0ne (23. Oktober 2008)

RE: HD4870 Probs with WoW

... ich kann dazu nur sagen das meine Karte selbst nun mit 8.10 Catalyst und gefixten BIOS (Sapphire hat wohl ein Bug im BIOS - freezescreen mit kleinen kästchen)
    unter anderen Spielen keine Probleme habe.

Okay habe bisher nur Crysis, HL2, Grid und Jericho probiert.

3dmark06 liefert in standard einstellungen 11847 points - was bei meinem system wohl standard ist.
Ich mache mal einen Screen meiner Einstellungen 
bisher läuft es wieder
in sw habe ich beim ersten mal (nachladen) kleine einbrüche
aber generell 28+ fps

blizz wird wohl gehotfixed haben

ich werde nachher nochmal diesen consolenbefehl
maxfps irgendwas (müßte ich erst googlen) probieren.....



@Todesschleicher
wenn ich das richtig verfolge scheinst du mir in der HardwareMaterie tiefer drinzustecken
bei mir steht ein Boardwechsel an für den AMD790FX chip

weiss nur nicht ob ich eines mit der SB600 oder SB750 nehmen soll

Erste wahl fällt hier auf das MSI K9A2 V2 SB600 und 4xPCI-E (dual PCI-Ex16)
Oder warte ich auf das Asus M3A79 mit SB750 und 4xPCI-E (dual PCI-Ex16)

Andere Boards können meist nur dual PCI-Ex8 - macht es sich bemerkbar ob x16 oder x8  bei einer Crossfire Lösung ?

thx


----------



## ~Kieron~ (23. Oktober 2008)

Hab mit meinem Sys 14ms und bei Maintime also wenn alles krachendvoll ist in Shat 25 - 30 FPS bei max Details, Auflösung etc bei 22" 1650*xxxx ansonsten 50 - 100 FPS


----------



## 5m0k3 (24. Oktober 2008)

Hey Gemeinde!

Da bei mir auch nach dem Hotfix nich wirklich was besser lief hab ich mir mal überlegt was ich noch machen könnte...

Nachdem ich mal alles gecheckt hab was im Hintergrund lief - und da war nix...- hab ich einfach mal die Oberfläche von Vista auf die Windows standart Version gesetzt. Sieht jetzt halt echt sch**** aus..

AAABER

Da wo ich vorher nur 11 - 13 fps hatte sind es jetzt endlich wieder 28+!

Keine Ahnung was Blizzard an dem Spiel so gravierend geändert hat aber es scheint einfach nur derbe am Arbeitsspeicher zu saugen...

Spiele das Game jetzt bei maximaler Auflösung und alles Details. Nur die Schatten und Wettereffekte hab ich weg gelassen. Die fressen wohl noch ne ganze Menge...

Ist irgendwas bekannt dass Blizz die Texturen hochgebohrt hat? Ich für meinen Teil seh davon allerdings nix außer dass die Performance in die Knie geht...


----------



## Ogil (24. Oktober 2008)

Das Problem scheint allerdings wirklich nur in Kombination mit bestimmter Hardware aufzutreten. Mein Rechner war vor 1-1,5 Jahren mal topp - aber auch jetzt kann ich damit die Schatten hochdrehen und hab dennoch gute FPS. In groesseren Staedten sinkt es dabei ein wenig (40 oder so) aber ansonsten kann ich mich nicht beklagen...

Habe auch Vista, 3,25 GB Ram effektiv und ne 8800GTX...


----------



## 5m0k3 (24. Oktober 2008)

Schon strange das ganze... Werd heute mal nen Treiber aufspielen... Finds mal wieder toll dass Asus keine neueren raus gibt... Da muss man halt ma schaun wo man die passenden her bekommt...

Kann mich auch noch an Zeiten erinnern als WoW gut aussah und flüssig lief... Hoffentlich kommen die Zeiten wieder!

Hab auch noch ein älteres Notebook mit XP und nur 1 GB RAM und da läufts ja auch flüssig drauf...


----------



## abszu (24. Oktober 2008)

Also eins ist sicher: Was vor 3.0 in WoW "hohe" Grafikeinstellungen waren, sind jetzt in etwa "mittlere". Da wurd einiges verbessert - mehr Sichtweite, Schatten und so. Dementsprechend brauchts auch mehr Power. Dennoch läufts auf meinem etwas über 2 Jahre altem PC (Core2Duo 6600, 2GB, XP, nur die Grafikkarte hab ich dies Jahr erneuert, ist ne Nvidia 8800GTS 512M auch auf höchsten Einstellungen immer noch ok, in Shattrath vor Bank bei vielen Leuten minimal etwa 25fps, sobalds weniger Leute sind, geht die Framerate nach oben bis auf in Scherbenwelt 80-100fps, in der "Alten" Welt noch höher (1680x1050 4X Antialiasing, dafür Texturfilter nur mittel, sonst alles auf Anschlag).

Auf meinem Notebook siehts etwas anders aus, da steckt nur eine 8600M Gs drin. Dort brachte den grössten Leistungssprung (um die 10 FPS mehr) das Abschalten dieses "Vollbild-Leuchteffekts". Also mal ausprobieren!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


@TE: Was mich noch interessiert: Was für eine inet-Verbindung hast du? Ich komm in WoW bestenfalls auf nen Ping von um die 120, meist gehts auf die 200 zu. Hab TDSL 6000... und weiss nicht, ob ein Wechsel des Anbieters das verbessern kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remedin (9. Juni 2010)

Hi, also seit wotlk hab ich auch derbe performance schwierigkeiten...
gut in dalaran hab ich mich mit 30 fps abgefunden da ist das nicht weiter tragisch.
aber was mich richtig stört ist bei 25er raids in den boskämpfen. schwankt so zwischen 20 und 30 fps
ich hab alle deteils auf low außer sichtweite, todesritterstimmen sind aus(da diese bekanntlich viel leistung ziehen) und projezierende linien sind an
auflösung ist 1680X1280 wide
mein system:
pentium quadcore 9500 mit 4x 2,8ghz, 8 gig ram, als sysplatte ne WD Raptor(scsi platte mit s-ata interface) und ne geforce gtx260
ich bin felsenfest davon überzeugt dass mein system nicht zu schwach für dieses game ist und ich kenne leute die wesentlich schlechtere hardware haben und mehr fps haben in den raids.
woran mag das liegen?


----------



## Niranda (9. Juni 2010)

schäm dich des Lebens du leichenfledderer!
Letzter Post Geschrieben *24 Oktober 2008* - 18:10

das bringt keinem was 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Remedin (10. Juni 2010)

Gibts ne Lösung?
scheinbar nicht!
außerdem whynen sonst immer alle rum bla bla bla benutz die Boardsuche bla bla bla, dann macht mans mal und wird angegangen...
ob der post jetzt 2 Jahre alt ist oder heute erstellt worden ist - sch**ß egal - es gibt keine Lösung also kann man weiter posten und evtl der Sache auf den Grund gehen!


----------

